

We are all living inside the notification hell - dgallagher
http://gigaom.com/2012/02/03/we-are-all-living-inside-the-notification-hell/

======
samstave
Pavlovian Polling

------
jessa
I agree. Even me, I can't live without checking my emails and social
networking sites. We have been all addicted. I guess no one is exempted.

